# [ WTS ] Circle Hooks, Heavy Mono, Coated Cable, Crimps, etc



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

P&S,

Selling some extra gear I have lying around.

Item, quantity, and the price I paid for it is listed below. At the bottom of the post, I have the discount I am offering if you buy an individual item vs. the lot. Discount will start at *30% off* for individual items and *50% off* for the whole lot.

Have the following:
1) 20/0 Mustad 39960D Circle Hooks: QTY = ~75 -> $108
2) 16/0 Mustad 39960D Circle Hooks: QTY = ~100 -> $47
3) 11/0 Mustad 39960D Circle Hooks: QTY = ~75 -> $19
4) 6/0 600lb Crane Swivel: QTY = ~150 -> $46
5) Heavy Mono 1.6mm / 250lbs w/ crimps: 1 spool @ ~100yds EA -> $11
6) Heavy Mono 2.4mm / 600lbs w/ crimps: 2 spools @ ~100yds EA -> $34
7) Crimps 1.7mm: ~1500 crimps -> $25
8) Crimps 3.3mm: ~1000 crimps -> $34
9) #10 Coastlock Snaps: ~500 coastlocks (no swivel) -> $80
10) Rosco/Sampo #5 Barrel Swivels: ~250 swivels -> $25
11) Nylon Coated Cable 1.6mm / 270lbs: ~250ft -> $35


*IF YOU BUY AN INDIVIDUAL ITEM: 30% DISCOUNT
IF YOU BUY ALL OR EVERYTHING LEFT: 50% DISCOUNT*


Prefer to sell in person, but will ship if the buy is willing to cover the cost. Location is in Asheville, NC. Have family in Raleigh. Willing to drive ~1.5 hours from either location OR to NC/VA/SC coast to drop off while fishing later this year if the price is right. Pics upon request.

-Mike Brajer


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

is this stuff still available? do you have pics of #6 - heavy mono 600lbs
#4 - 6/0 600lb crane swivel


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hope he comes back around soon, still need to speak to him about wheelezz that were bought from him.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Mike has just been sent a pm about the non-matching tires.


----------

